# This is the NEW MEGAUPLOAD SITE! O_o



## LiveOrDie (Jan 24, 2012)

This is the NEW MEGAUPLOAD SITE!

Rumor goes the FBI will be hosting it  they mite go though the uploaded content with a comb so people that did have important files will be able to access them again.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 24, 2012)

Netherlands?

http://whois.domaintools.com/109.236.83.66


----------



## KainXS (Jan 24, 2012)

sure it is . . . . . . . .


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 24, 2012)

Im so tired of hearing about this crap, Its 2012 move on from your DDL.


----------



## erocker (Jan 24, 2012)

Doubt it.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## qubit (Jan 24, 2012)

How do you know it's for real? I call BS and also put on that look in Widjaja's kitty picture, lol.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jan 24, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> http://trollcats.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/i_remain_skeptical_trollcat.jpg



He remains *Skepticat*.


----------



## radrok (Jan 24, 2012)

Might be a tarp!


----------



## qubit (Jan 24, 2012)

Now I think about it, how did you find it?


----------



## Drone (Jan 24, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> This is the NEW MEGAUPLOAD SITE!



http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9223614/Beware_the_fake_Megaupload_sites


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2012)

even that page says its probably a fake.


----------



## Drone (Jan 24, 2012)

Like computerworld article says that ip site says 



> BEWARE TO THE *PISHING* SITES!


----------

